
Quora valued around $1.8B in $85M fundraise - Nanite
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/21/uniquorn/
======
sevensor
"Best travel hacks" is hardly "intelligent conversation." I used to post about
my areas of expertise, but I've found the general level of discussion on Quora
has declined steeply over the last few years. So, yes, if "best travel hacks"
is the kind of thing you want your platform to be about, by all means go
there. There are profits to be made, no doubt. But personally I'm not going to
bother with a platform that's filled with bad travel advice, discussions about
how to game the interview / college admissions process, stupid questions about
what celebrity X thinks about topic Y, and so on.

